# Namensliste mit Vektor



## Guest (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Ich programmiere erst seit wenigen wochen und hab ne hausübung bekommen, welche ich schlicht und einfach nich bewältigen kann... es geht um vektoren



> Namensliste
> Schreibe ein Programm um eine Namensliste zu verwalten:
> 1.	Für den Button Name Einfügen ist der Event-Handler onEinfuegen zu schreiben: vom Textfeld wird ein Name eingelesen und sortiert in den Vector eingefügt. In den beiden nicht editierbaren Textfeldern werden ebenfalls Name und Position angezeigt. Außerdem soll eine Liste der Namen  in einem TextArea ausgegeben werden.
> 
> ...



und hier noch ein screenshot meiner GUI:








vielleicht wäre jemand so nett und mir helfen. bitte nicht zu kompliziert - so leicht wie es nur geht! 
ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für die freundliche hilfe!

lg


----------



## The_S (28. Mai 2008)

Wo hängst du denn genau?

Wer auch immer diese Aufgabe gestellt hat ... ich würd ihn für "onMove, onEinfuegen, onLöschen" - Deutsch und Englisch gemischt (schaut hässlich aus), Manche Bezeichnungen in Deutsch, manche in Englisch (nicht konsequent) und das schlimmste: Umlaute verwendet (aber irgendwie nur einmal  ) ...


----------



## Guest (28. Mai 2008)

beim sortierten einfügen... 
muss das mit compareTo() machen, aber irgendwie haben meine varianten der schleifen nie gefunzt...


hat mein puc-prof so vorgegeben^^


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Dann zeig doch mal Code


----------

